# اجراءات السلامة في محطات توليد الكهرباء



## الناصح الامين (23 سبتمبر 2012)

الاسادة الاعزاء
السلام عليكم
ارجو افادتي حول اجراءات السلامة الاضافية الواجب توفرها في حالة العمل في موقع يقوم بتوسيع محطة كهرباء ضغط عالي
وشكرا لجهود القائمين على الموقع


----------



## ابو مجد هيتو (25 يناير 2013)

للاسف يا رفاق لم اتمكن من تحميل الموضوع


----------



## الناصح الامين (4 يونيو 2015)

ممكن توضيح ماهي طبيعة العمل...مدني ميكانيك ...؟


----------



## sayed00 (9 يونيو 2015)

يا جماعة الخير العمل فى انشاء محطة كهرباء مخاطرة مثل مخاطر الانشاءات العامة طالما لم يصل العمل لمرحلة الاختبارات و هنا يتوجب دخول مخاطر الكهرباء فى الموضوع

لكن كونها توسعة اذن ممكن ان يكون العمل بالقرب من محطة بها كهرباء و تداخل بعض الانظمة بين الحالى و الجديد ربما يزيد الخطورة ... لذلك لابد من الحرص من تحديد المسافات الامنة - تحديد التداخل - عمليات العزل - تصاريح العمل 

تحياتى


----------

